# Need Advice on What Slingshot to Buy



## Slingless_Slingshotter (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm looking to get a slingshot for target practice, and deer deterrent. As anybody living in Victoria would know, deer are a problem, and the expensive microphone that is supposed to project terrifying sounds recommended by the municipality doesn't phase the buck in my backyard whatsoever. The deer aren't afraid of cars or people - you can walk up to them within feet. They destroy the garden, or trample whatever is covered with mesh, a total nuisance that has no predators other than cars.

I need something simple that I can shoot like my recurve bow for target practice, or for bruising up the 6 point buck. Obviously I won't shoot a deer with a rifle in a residential neighborhood, and I don't want a blunt arrow somehow piercing a deer and dangling off either.

I have experience with 50 lbs draw weight bows, so that kind of posture and shooting style is natural to me.

I have 50 cal lead shot and marbles, I'm also willing to buy other types of ammo if need be.

What is a good slingshot that I can buy with replacement bands that will bruise a big buck, without penetrating the skin? Hanging out with friends and hitting pop cans would be fun too, I guess with smaller 30 cal shots.

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. My budget is preferably at $50 slingshot, including at least a few sets of replacement bands or tubing.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I highly recommend the Flipinout Scout slingshot it can be shot in many different grips and can shoot TTF or OTT

They also come.in a great choice of colours  they're pretty Cheap as well search them up on the internet !


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh and welcome to SSF !


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Use the marbles it will hurt the deer less (until hunting season then break out the bow)


----------



## Slingless_Slingshotter (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, sharpshooter. It looks like a good slingshot, although I don't know where I should go to get replacement bands once the stock ones wear out.



> Use the marbles it will hurt the deer less (until hunting season then break out the bow)


Picture this. Relatively busy residential street, with lots of joggers and families going for a nice afternoon walk. Suddenly, a deer jumps from behind the hedges of a property, bleeding profusely from a large wound through the vital region. A young man jump out, drawing a second arrow. As he nears, the stricken deer collapses from exhaustion and blood loss. Tourists and parents overt their gaze, and shield their kid's eyes, as the young hunter smoothly passes a blade over the deer's throat. With a final struggle, fleeting life escapes the deer, and a pool of blood begins to form on the pavement of the city street. The young man stands up, pleased that his work - suggested by Narcaleptic sling shotter - is finally complete. He begins to drag the deer back towards the property, leaving behind a brushstroke of vivid red across the asphalt, the light of the setting sun dances on the wisps of running paint. As the hunter returns back to his domain, onlookers notice the deer's body is riddled with small bruises, clearly caused by impacts of small glass projectiles shot from a hand held rubber band shooty-dealy. The gathered crowd watches in dismay as the archer and his victim disappear back behind the hedges.

Sorry mate, but hunting in an urban area is out of the question. Passive defenses such as fencing and mesh around plants only does so much. I need advice on specifications for bands or tubes to use with large caliber shot, so that I can teach that deer to keep out.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

paintballs or a water balloon slingshot.


----------



## Slingless_Slingshotter (Aug 1, 2014)

Imperial said:


> paintballs or a water balloon slingshot.


I've thought about this already. Paintballs will sting the deer, but it'll come out looking like a Douglas Fir on Christmas morning, and I don't want to attract attention for the coming days, as the deer frolics the neighborhood, looking like it participated in the annual Spanish La Tomatina.

Water balloons won't do anything. It'll just shrug it off, and be back to his marauding ways the next day.

Besides, I'm looking for a slingshot for target practice and fun. Engagements with deer will be a very rare occurrence. But when those moments arise, I shall be vigilant and prepared.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Simpleshot.com carries deter-it non-lethal projectiles. http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-slingshot-ammo/products/deter-it-non-lethal-projectiles


----------



## Slingless_Slingshotter (Aug 1, 2014)

Arber said:


> Simpleshot.com carries deter-it non-lethal projectiles. http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-slingshot-ammo/products/deter-it-non-lethal-projectiles


Uh huh. This is relevant to my interests. Thanks for the help.

So I grab the Flippinout Gen2 Scout, the deter-it, and some ball bearings.

What kind of bands should I get, and how long should I expect them to last?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would say get a Scout Slingshot ..it is a good shooter..it will do all you want to do with it...there at simple-shot.com

you can also find there site on the SSF forum home page...left side near the bottom of the page.....Welcome to the forum

do some reading in different sections..about 90 % of your questions you will find answers you are looking for...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

The scout is a very versatile slingshot. A real good choice to start with. Nathan has some good learning videos at simple shot. Pocket Predator has some good videos to learn from. A lot of how to videos right here in the forum. Welcome!


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Slingless_Slingshotter said:


> Thanks for the advice, sharpshooter. It looks like a good slingshot, although I don't know where I should go to get replacement bands once the stock ones wear out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah...


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Slingless_Slingshotter said:


> What kind of bands should I get, and how long should I expect them to last?


You can buy premade bandsets at simple shot but it will be much more economical for you to buy band material and pouches to make your own. Grab a couple feet of Theraband gold and .03 thick latex. Cut bands with a roll cutter to whatever width works for you.(3/4 is a good general width)


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I think buying some rubber yourself and making your own bandsets is the best way to go. That's what I've done. Would shooting deer though not risk breaking bones and in the long run cause more problems? I don't k ow I'm just asking.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Slingless_Slingshotter said:


> I've thought about this already. Paintballs will sting the deer, but it'll come out looking like a Douglas Fir on Christmas morning, and I don't want to attract attention for the coming days, as the deer frolics the neighborhood, looking like it participated in the annual Spanish La Tomatina.
> 
> Water balloons won't do anything. It'll just shrug it off, and be back to his marauding ways the next day.
> 
> Besides, I'm looking for a slingshot for target practice and fun. Engagements with deer will be a very rare occurrence. But when those moments arise, I shall be vigilant and prepared.


For Target Practice Steel Balls Are Hard To Beat, But For Deterrent, Paintballs Would Be Your Best Bet As They Won't Penetrate. You Worried About It Drawing Attention, But You Can Buy Clear Paintballs So It Won't Be Noticed.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am all about you getting a slingshot but doubt very seriously it will deter the deer at all. They will figure out when your not there, ie at work, or they will just go nocturnal and still eat your garden anyway. Whitetail deer are some of the most adaptable animals on the planet.

As everyone said I like the scout and Nathan is a first rate guy with great service. If it was me and would just make one. A free fork off a tree leaves money to buy mat, rotary cutter and some theraband, leather is easy to source for pouches and you can be shooting tomorrow for cheap.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A taser would be a good option if its' not "verboten"...otherwise, how about a .38 cal. blank-firing gun (legal in Canada) ? Most animals tend to leap it upon hearing gunshot, even the tamer ones. Just make sure you call the cops to say: "no, no, it's not a gun fight...", unless you're out in the sticks.

Check this out: 




Quite frankly, a slingshot does not really seem to be the best tool for such a problem: risk of injury (hematoma).


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That looks like an excellent way of committing suicide by cop. LOL


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I didn't mean it as a serious solution! I was just joking, believe me when I figured out I couldn't shoot the buck in my cousins urban backyard I learned not every where is like little ole' Cedar Key!


----------



## Slingless_Slingshotter (Aug 1, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> oldmiser, on 01 Aug 2014 - 8:02 PM, said:
> I would say get a Scout Slingshot ..





erniepc1 said:


> erniepc1, on 01 Aug 2014 - 8:45 PM, said:
> The scout is a very versatile slingshot. A real good choice to start with.





Blade said:


> Blade, on 02 Aug 2014 - 04:07 AM, said:
> Grab a couple feet of Theraband gold and .03 thick latex. Cut bands with a roll cutter to whatever width works for you.(3/4 is a good general width)


Thanks for all the insight everybody. I ordered the flippinout scout, some 1/2" steel bearings, and 6 replacement bands (die cut, untied, and without a pouch), the same that come standard with it. In the future, I'll buy leather pouches and cut my own bands from bulk rolls.


Hattori Hanzo said:


> Hattori Hanzo, on 02 Aug 2014 - 08:49 AM, said:
> I think buying some rubber yourself and making your own bandsets is the best way to go. That's what I've done. Would shooting deer though not risk breaking bones and in the long run cause more problems? I don't k ow I'm just asking.





ryguy27 said:


> ryguy27, on 02 Aug 2014 - 1:31 PM, said:
> For Target Practice Steel Balls Are Hard To Beat, But For Deterrent, Paintballs Would Be Your Best Bet As They Won't Penetrate. You Worried About It Drawing Attention, But You Can Buy Clear Paintballs So It Won't Be Noticed.


Paintball gun, even used, seems like a waste of money, and the ammo isn't reusable. I'll keep this option in mind though, thanks for the info.


August West said:


> August West, on 02 Aug 2014 - 1:51 PM, said:
> I am all about you getting a slingshot but doubt very seriously it will deter the deer at all. They will figure out when your not there, ie at work, or they will just go nocturnal and still eat your garden anyway. Whitetail deer are some of the most adaptable animals on the planet.
> 
> As everyone said I like the scout and Nathan is a first rate guy with great service. If it was me and would just make one. A free fork off a tree leaves money to buy mat, rotary cutter and some theraband, leather is easy to source for pouches and you can be shooting tomorrow for cheap.


There are lots of properties to assault, and lots of food around. Unfortunately the deer have become picky and opportunistic, only going after the tastiest vegetation, such as flowers and fruit. Hopefully a slingshot with 1/2" bearings will be enough to dissuade the local deer from venturing within strike range.
With regards to building my own slingshot, for a regular person, this would be sound advice. But if I find a Gary Oak fork, I guarantee it'll break in my face at full draw. I might try and make one, once I have enough experience with something reliable like the Scout.


Pebble Shooter said:


> Pebble Shooter, on 02 Aug 2014 - 3:04 PM, said:
> A taser would be a good option if its' not "verboten"...otherwise, how about a .38 cal. blank-firing gun (legal in Canada) ? Most animals tend to leap it upon hearing gunshot, even the tamer ones. Just make sure you call the cops to say: "no, no, it's not a gun fight...", unless you're out in the sticks.
> Check this out: http://www.youtube
> Quite frankly, a slingshot does not really seem to be the best tool for such a problem: risk of injury (hematoma).


Tasers are illegal in Canada. There is some serious prison time if caught with one. And with regards to a bank gun, let me tell you a story from a few years ago&#8230;
A guy is shooting his airsoft G-36-lookin airsoft in his backyard, shooting away hundreds of pellets, no louder than a nail-gun. Nosy neighbour looks over, and sees the guy with a "scary black assault rifle", and immediately calls the police, saying that there is a crazed gunman next-door.
Officers arrive, guns drawn, tackle him down and arrest him. Even though he wasn't resisting or breaking any laws.
They cops then took him to a holding cell, while doing a photo-op with the air rifle, ironically, next to a real G-36 rifle that these dimwit cops have in their trunks. The pictures and story are then dramatically displayed in the local news.
Poor guy didn't break any laws at all, only a bylaw against shooting airsoft in the municipality. He definitely was not warranting an arrest.
Guns are completely taboo in Canada, and owners are treated like criminals in many parts. I would never go outside with anything that looks like a gun.
We'll see how far a slingshot will take me against a deer. At least it will learn through conditioning that it should anticipate getting stung, every time it's in my garden.

I notice you're in Switzerland. I remember seeing your Reservists walking around with half-stripped battle rifles in Baden. The level of trust politicians, police, and people have in each other in your country is astounding and very respectable. For some reason, here, it's always assumed that any given individual is the most incompetent and stupid as possible. As such, many laws are written from this perspective.


August West said:


> August West, on 02 Aug 2014 - 3:09 PM, said:
> That looks like an excellent way of committing suicide by cop. LOL


It only takes one trigger happy cop to end a life. This reminds me of that Toronto teen who was gunned down not too long ago for brandishing a knife.


Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> Narcaleptic sling shotter, on 02 Aug 2014 - 4:23 PM, said:
> I didn't mean it as a serious solution! I was just joking, believe me when I figured out I couldn't shoot the buck in my cousins urban backyard I learned not every where is like little ole' Cedar Key!


Heh, I'm just kidding around. After weeks of technical writing, it's a pleasure to compose a short story like that. I'm just excited to actually own a slingshot. It's something I never had in my youth, and had rare opportunities to try out.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

We have a writer guys! I enjoyed your short story  Welcome

I think you misunderstood one thing the guys were trying to tell you.
.. You can shoot paintballs from a slingshot too  Also clay balls would be a good ammo too I think, they sting pretty bad when they shatter.

My advice on the giant pest, if the metal ball conditioning doesnt work ... google "motion activated sprinklers DIY". Or if they like the shower ... get a big big scary looking statue of a bear or something unnatural even, might scare them
Or... look at natural deterants on the web, I am sure there is a plant or something that they hate.

Im just brainstorming here. Btw 1 feet away? Wow... share some photos with us!

Welcome to the hobby!


----------

